# Angolan Pytthon: Python anchietae



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I wanted to create the thread (and the others) and then I can add to it in terms of husbandry etc as time allows. 

I currently keep 2.4 individuals from five different bloodlines* the sixth animal I held back from previous years breeding. T


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)




----------

